# New Year Special : Very Cherry Ice Cream



## vickie1388 (Jan 1, 2009)

*





Ingredients *
1 pound - fresh pitted dark sweet cherries,  coarsely chopped
  1/2 cup - sugar
  75 gms - package cherry flavored gelatin
  1 cup - boiling water
  75 gms - package cook and serve vanilla pudding mix
  3 1/2 cups - milk
  2 cups - heavy cream
  2 tsp - vanilla extract

*Method*
In a large bowl, combine cherries and sugar; set aside. Dissolve gelatin in boiling water; set aside.  Cook pudding according to package directions, using 3-1/2 cups milk. Add to cherries.Stir in cream, vanilla and prepared gelatin. Refrigerate, stirring occasionally, until cold.Pour into the cylinder of an ice cream freezer and freeze according to manufacturer's directions.


----------

